# My new label



## opalgirl (May 2, 2010)

Decided to change my label.  I really like how it turned out.  The inner band is 100% recycled and the outer is 30% recycled.  Of course ingredients are listed on the back.


----------



## Tabitha (May 2, 2010)

I like it very much. You should be able to 'brand' yourself very well. i like the colored soap poking out the corners too!


----------



## CherryGardenGirl (May 2, 2010)

Marvelous!  Make sure you let customers know that your packaging is recycled . . . that always makes them more enthusiastic about purchasing more


----------



## JacquiO (May 2, 2010)

I like it very much. It's professional and artsy.


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (May 3, 2010)

Very nice indeed


----------



## supersoaper3000 (May 3, 2010)

Stylin'!  Very nice look.


----------



## craftgirl08 (May 6, 2010)

*Re:  Soap Label*

Those look terrific!!  Great labeling!


----------



## ChrissyB (May 11, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful!
The colour of the coconut lime verbena is fantastic. What did you use to get that colour?


----------



## opalgirl (May 11, 2010)

thanks for the compliments!  I used Lab colors Gulf stream and Lemon.


----------



## Lynnz (May 12, 2010)

Great labels so wish I was at a place where I was happy with labels


----------



## llineb (May 13, 2010)

looks great!  very professional and i love the bird!


----------



## Lesley (May 14, 2010)

It looks great. Nice soaps too


----------



## April (May 19, 2010)

Nice clear label. Great coloration.


----------



## maya (May 20, 2010)

very nice. good for branding. eye catching too with the art. i like the matching, not matchy matchy.

i need to work on my labeling so i can be super happy with it.


----------



## opalgirl (May 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone!  My first marke is in 2 weeks so I'm anxious to see how they look displayed.  I will post pics!


----------



## NancyRogers (May 21, 2010)

I really like your company name and logo.


----------

